# HP Pavilion dv6000 stuck on sleep mode - Please help!



## pjuarez (Feb 6, 2010)

I have an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop which is currently out of warranty so I'm hoping someone can help me with the problem I am having.

My laptop appears to be stuck on sleep mode. I've tried both hard and soft resets, as well as removing and replacing the memory module, hard drive and keyboard device - all to no avail.

The problem started last night when I was watching a movie on my television via S-Video connection. I paused the movie and put it to sleep, after a short while I came back to the laptop, unplugged then connections from my television and tried to wake up the laptop but nothing happened (just a blank screen). All of the LED lights on the laptop are still glowing and the power button LED light is still flashing as though the PC is still on sleep mode (even after rebooting, it boots into this sleep mode). I've also tried to boot into safe-mode and BIOS but cannot because the laptop isn't booting up normally.

I've called HP and they offered no solution whatsoever other than to restore the OS (which I cannot do at the moment because I have not properly backed up all my files). I was also advised that restoring the OS isn't a guaranteed solution because it may also be a hardware problem (which I don't believe to be the problem).

Upon reboot the beep code is four (BEEP--BEEP--BEEP--BEEP) - which may indicate a software problem or error code; I am hoping someone else has encountered this problem and can offer a more practical solution than simply attempting a software restore.

I tried to be as thorough as possible in my description of the problem, any help would be greatly appreciated.

pjuarez


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you power ON and enter BIOS settings? If yes, you might have an issue with the HDD.


----------



## pjuarez (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm unable to enter safe-mode or BIOS upon start up.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to be clear... you cannot go into Safe Mode? You cannot go into BIOS too? Do you see the HP logo splash screen when you power ON the laptop?


----------



## Ace_YuRi (Oct 11, 2009)

Sir, i have this problem on my notebook too. same brand and model.
I can turn on the laptop but it won't start, nothing shows up on the screen, not even a blink and after 25 seconds the laptop restarts. I tried changing the RAM and plugging it on a desktop monitor but the problem is still the same. Can you please help me.

tnxxx..


----------



## pjuarez (Feb 6, 2010)

Problem fixed:

I had a technician look at it and fix it but basically this is what I know...

One of the RAM ports was damaged and one stick of RAM was also damaged. The damaged one was taken out, laptop is now running normally but only on 1GB of RAM. The problem was triggered by a sequence glitch which only occurs when operating Windows Media Player.

If you get four beep codes, it's hardware. Get a techie to look at it, it can be fixed without restoring anything or sending it to HP.

gL


----------

